# Blue Heron doing a little fishing on the pond.



## Art Vandelay (May 18, 2013)

It was only a 5 day soak but I had a ton of great pics. Love the sequence of the Heron catching a fish. 

MPE-5


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 18, 2013)

Was surprised to catch just a glimpse of Mr. Bob on this setup.





I've got lots of work going on at the farm this time of year as well, grading out ruts left from pulling up some Locust a couple of winters ago.


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 18, 2013)

MP6 Black

She looks ready to pop. 





Took care of the motorcycle trespasser as well, he'll have to jump over a 30" at the stump oak to get in and play now. 





2012 Red 40

They're tearing up the Monster Raxx sites harder than ever.


----------



## Sagetown (May 18, 2013)

Art Vandelay said:


> MP6 Black
> 
> 
> 
> Took care of the motorcycle trespasser as well, he'll have to jump over a 30" at the stump oak to get in and play now.



I noticed a motorcyclist crossing my quarter section of land, and found where he cut the fence, and just repaired it, and heading for my pick-up when I hear this dirtbike top the hill. I just stood by my truck and waited. BrrrrrrrrrBrrrr; Brrrrrrrr; Whooooommmp ! He hit the fence, threw him over the handlebars, did a 180 roll in mid-air, hit the tall grass, and slid about 15 feet right up to me looking me right in the eyes. I helped him up, got his name, and we untangled his bike, and I sent him back over the hill.


----------



## Blazin (May 19, 2013)

Art Vandelay said:


>



A turtle!!! I knew it!! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## stihl sawing (May 19, 2013)

Get well soon cjcocn.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 19, 2013)

Could this be the first glimpse we see of the infamous Art Vandelay?


----------



## stihl sawing (May 19, 2013)

Blazin said:


> A turtle!!! I knew it!! :msp_ohmy:


Moobs in there somewhere.


----------



## atvguns (May 19, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Could this be the first glimpse we see of the infamous Art Vandelay?


Unless they have started making 2 foot tall excavators then no


----------



## stihl sawing (May 19, 2013)

atvguns said:


> Unless they have stated making 2 foot tall excavators then no


You're probably right, Don't think art is scottish and that guy has a kilt on with those pretty white sox.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 19, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Could this be the first glimpse we see of the infamous Art Vandelay?



Yes, a full 5 feet taller than cjcocn and 5 feet 8 inches taller than atvguns. :frown:


----------



## stihl sawing (May 19, 2013)

Art Vandelay said:


> Yes, a full 5 feet taller than cjcocn and 5 feet 8 inches taller than atvguns. :frown:


So you are Scottish.:kilt:


----------



## Sagetown (May 27, 2013)

Yep; just about everything will show up at the watering hole.


----------

